

Linux game database - amarsahinovic
http://www.lgdb.org/

======
pglombardo
It's a shameless plug but I keep a game index site with a fair list of Linux
games:

<http://www.gamefndr.com/games?game%5Bplatform_ids%5D%5B%5D=7>

The site is still only half-done and is a work in progress. (and features ugly
deep link URLs)

BTW slick work on the lgdb tools and emulators listings.

------
copx
Well there has to be a replacement for The Linux Game Tome
(<http://www.happypenguin.org/>) but this one just feels soulless and generic.
The Linux Game Tome was never very good from a technical point of view but it
had style.

~~~
hazov
A sad demise, this page was part of my Linux using in the early 2000s.

------
xPaw
Also list of Linux games on Steam:

1\. <http://steamlinux.xpaw.ru/>

2\. <http://steamdb.info/linux/> (automated, pulls data from Steam)

------
osener
I was going to recommend <http://www.happypenguin.org/> but apparently this
week they announced its demise, sad to see it go.

There is also <http://www.penguspy.com/> which contains a well curated list of
Linux games.

~~~
null_ptr
I'm sorry to be mean, but with a 1994 feel like that, no wonder it didn't get
the attention and interest it deserved. And this is coming from an enthusiast.
Hopefully someone will take the reins and do it justice though.

~~~
cookiecaper
I rather enjoyed the Linux Game Tome for many years. It got a lot of attention
and was well-known in the community. As the post says, its maintainers stopped
updating and maintaining it, but it went on for a long time. I actually
appreciate that "1994 feel" and am glad it didn't become polluted with such
modern "niceties" as tag clouds, infinite scroll, and share buttons on every
post.

------
networked
For games specifically distributed under free software licenses take a look at
<https://libregamewiki.org/Main_Page>. SourceForge's games section [1] is also
still a surprisingly good tool for discovering smaller and more obscure Linux
game titles. I wish there was this sort of cataloguing going on on GitHub
(even if it was through a third-party website).

[1] <https://sourceforge.net/directory/games/>

------
babuskov
I tried to create an account using Yahoo! OpenID to submit one of my games:
<http://www.guacosoft.com/njam>

I got this error from Yahoo!:

Sorry! You will not be able to link your Yahoo! account with this website or
application. It is using an older version of the OpenID technology.

------
eterm
How can gaming on linux be taken seriously when the same tired old ports and
poor quality games dominate the "top" list by user reviews?

You'd get a better sense of linux gaming with Steam for Linux.

~~~
shmerl
Unfortunately Steam remains DRMed, so it's not going to "cut it" for Linux
gaming (i.e. to be a presentable selection of Linux users), since Linux crowd
has little respect to DRM and many aren't using Steam because of that. The
only hope could be GOG, but they aren't itching to start selling Linux games
yet (feel free to let then know if you are interested:
<http://www.gog.com/wishlist/site/add_linux_versions_of_games> ).

~~~
jeltz
Steam does not require games to use their DRM, it is one of their many
optional features. I do not know if anyone has compiled a list of non-DRMed
games at Steam though.

~~~
shmerl
I mean DRM in general (running the Steam client and so on). GOG is completely
DRM free in comparison.

------
shmerl
No way to filter by DRM free criteria there?

